# strapping m/c



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

open a code book


----------



## David (Jul 2, 2011)

3 foot spacing


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Hire an electrician sir.


----------



## David (Jul 2, 2011)

So what's your answer to this?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

David;481649 said:


> So what's your answer to this?


:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwl5150 said:


> Can someone please tell me the correct spacing for m/c, my local inspector tells me my spacing isn't correct (1' from box 6' feet between straps is what I have). He red tagged me when I wasn't on site and he didn't go into detail his explanation. What is the NEC code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum





> What is the NEC code?



What do you mean?

Are you saying you do not know what the NEC is ?

Or just cant find MC cable in your copy of the NEC?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

David;481647 said:


> 3 foot spacing



What do you mean by 3 foot spacing:blink::blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

David;481649 said:


> So what's your answer to this?


How many trolls can join the forum within the first 10 posts in a thread.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

David;481647 said:


> 3 foot spacing


 imcoming up with 6' spacing. where did you find 3' or is that perhaps a local code


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is this MC 14/2 or 12/2?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

> 330.30 Securing and Supporting.
> (A) General. Type MC cable shall be supported and secured
> by staples, cable ties, straps, hangers, or similar fittings
> or other approved means designed and installed so as
> ...


Ok continue arguing. :laughing:


----------



## jwl5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

never mind I "opened up code book" and what I found was 12 inches from box to first strap and 4' 6 inches between straps. but I have done the "6 feet" a few times and had no issues.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

jwl5150 said:


> never mind I "opened up code book" and what I found was 12 inches from box to first strap and 4' 6 inches between straps. but I have done the "6 feet" a few times and had no issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


The "6' rule" you might be referring to is the 6' rule for luminaire's in a suspended ceiling. It's an exception I believe.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

330.30(D) Unsupported Cables. Type MC cable shall be permitted
to be unsupported where the cable:
(1) Is fished between access points through concealed
spaces in finished buildings or structures and supporting
is impractical; or
(2) Is not more than 1.8 m (6 ft) in length from the last
point of cable support to the point of connection to
luminaires or other electrical equipment and the cable
and point of connection are within an accessible ceiling.
For the purpose of this section, Type MC cable
fittings shall be permitted as a means of cable support.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Ok continue arguing. :laughing:


Come on Jlarson how can we have thread last 250 posts if you give them the awnser...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jwl5150 said:


> never mind I "opened up code book" and what I found was 12 inches from box to first strap and 4' 6 inches between straps. but I have done the "6 feet" a few times and had no issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum



You must be looking at type AC cable.

This is MC cable.

*
330.30 Securing and Supporting.
(A) General.​*​​​​Type MC cable shall be supported and secured
by staples, cable ties, straps, hangers, or similar fittings
or other approved means designed and installed so as
not to damage the cable.​
*(B) Securing.​*​​​​Unless otherwise provided, cables shall be
secured at intervals not exceeding 1.8 m (6 ft). Cables containing
four or fewer conductors sized no larger than
10 AWG shall be secured within 300 mm (12 in.) of every
box, cabinet, fitting, or other cable termination.​
*(C) Supporting.​*​​​​Unless otherwise provided, cables shall
be supported at intervals not exceeding 1.8 m (6 ft).
Horizontal runs of Type MC cable installed in wooden
or metal framing members or similar supporting means
shall be considered supported and secured where such support​
does not exceed 1.8-m (6-ft) intervals.


This is type AC cable..

*
320.30 Securing and Supporting.
(A) General.​*​​​​Type AC cable shall be supported and secured
by staples, cable ties, straps, hangers, or similar fittings,
designed and installed so as not to damage the cable.​
*(B) Securing.​*​​​​Unless otherwise permitted, Type AC cable
shall be secured within 300 mm (12 in.) of every outlet
box, junction box, cabinet, or fitting and at intervals not
exceeding 1.4 m (41⁄2 ft) where installed on or across framing
members.​
*(C) Supporting.​*​​​​Unless otherwise permitted, Type AC
cable shall be supported at intervals not exceeding 1.4 m
(41⁄2 ft).
Horizontal runs of Type AC cable installed in wooden
or metal framing members or similar supporting means
shall be considered supported where such support does not​
exceed 1.4-m (41⁄2-ft) intervals.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm confident in the forum's ability to drag this in to the triple digit post # range :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm confident in the forum's ability to drag this in to the triple digit post # range :laughing:


Of course what was i thinking..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwl5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Of course what was i thinking..:laughing::laughing:


thanks,
I did what the code calls for, I don't know yet what the inspector wants?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

